# Programme übers Netzwerk nutzen



## El_Tomato (5. November 2007)

Hallo liebe Tutorials-User/innen
Ich habe da ein Problem. Ich habe 2 Pc's (Win) an ein Netzwerk angeschlossen und nun möchte ich von dem einen Pc aus Dreamweaver ausführen, das auf dem anderen Pc liegt. Es sagt mir immer, es gäbe ein Problem und ich soll Dreamweaver neuinstallieren... Was tun?


mfg El_Tomato


----------



## Raubkopierer (5. November 2007)

Es wäre interessant wie du versuchst es auszuführen. Einfach über die Netzwerkumgebung?


----------



## El_Tomato (5. November 2007)

Ich habe den Ordner am andern freigegeben, und dann habe ich versucht es über Netzwerkumgebung zu starten...


----------



## Grimreaper (5. November 2007)

Dreamweaver braucht wohl Registry-Einstellungen die logischerweise nur auf dem Computer sind auf dems installiert wurde.


----------



## El_Tomato (5. November 2007)

Ach tolle Neuigkeiten =/
Naja dank euch mal.

mfg El_Tomato


----------

